# Career Advice



## DynaMechEng (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd like your opinions on my job situation...

I've been working as a Mechanical Design Engineer for a small consulting firm (&lt;100 people worldwide) for four years. Overall, I like the job. I make pretty good money (~77k/year with full benefits) and I have a lot of autonomy. I also get to do a lot of different things (mechanical, electrical, hydraulics, etc.) I should also mention that I'm the only ME in the company (my boss, the Director of Development, is an EE).

Here are my issues:

1) I've got a pretty heavy travel schedule (gone ~150 days a year, and have been gone for as long as 5 weeks at a time). This has become especially problematic lately as I have a two year old child at home. I feel like I'm missing out. FYI, when I took the job, the understanding was that I would be travelling 6-8 weeks per year.

2) I took the job 4 years ago with the understanding that my boss was winding down with his career and would be ready to retire by now, and that I was essentially in training to take over for him (I'd worked for this company before, left, and was asked to come back). Well, 4 years, a bad economy, and a nasty divorce later, he's decided that he now has no plans to retire (he's 64, I'm 28).

Meanwhile, to prepare myself for this position, I've obtained a Master's degree and a PE (passed the exam in October and waiting on the license). My boss has neither. I've gotten some modest raises over the past few years (3-5% a year in 2007-2009, 0% in 2010), but I expected a sizeable one when I officially took over. The company has been silent on the issue. Personally, I think they're thrilled he's staying. He's a huge asset and has busted his tail for the company. I respect him. However, this now leaves me in a tricky situation, as I am seeing a significant number of jobs in my field and geographic area that pay very well and would probably offer me an opportunity to move up the ladder rather quickly.

I guess where I'm going with all this is...should I start looking for another job....or should I just suck it up and be happy with the one I've got?


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 21, 2011)

DynaMechEng said:


> I'd like your opinions on my job situation...
> I've been working as a Mechanical Design Engineer for a small consulting firm (&lt;100 people worldwide) for four years. Overall, I like the job. I make pretty good money (~77k/year with full benefits) and I have a lot of autonomy. I also get to do a lot of different things (mechanical, electrical, hydraulics, etc.) I should also mention that I'm the only ME in the company (my boss, the Director of Development, is an EE).
> 
> Here are my issues:
> ...


Have you talked to your boss about getting more responsibility at the home office and ditching some of that travel time on someone junior? It sounds like that's really the biggest downside right now for you. Additionally, it'll let you put that MS and PE to good use as a supervisor. Is there a possibility of being the Assistant Director? That'd also take a load off his plate as well if he can trust you to do a portion of what he does.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Feb 22, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> DynaMechEng said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like your opinions on my job situation...
> ...


The main problem is that there isn't anyone junior. There are only two of us right now on the development side (we have an extensive consulting side...paper pushers). I do a lot of things that I probably shouldn't be doing as an engineer (field work such as servicing equipment). It's not that I have a problem doing it or feel that I'm above it, it's just a matter of time available. It's hard to develop new equipment when you're busy doing those types of things. I feel like I'm being run into the ground to save money.

I've pressed the company for over a year to hire a technician level guy that I can get to do some of the work. They seem receptive, but nothing has been done.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 22, 2011)

do you have any of the understandings in writting? if you do you can use them to start a conversation about the travel and such.

If not, the travel seems to be very important to you...my husband changed jobs because of that very same thing...and that was before we had a kid. he was gone more than he home. With a young child, being home is VERY important.

I would seriously consider a change since they don't seem to be living up to their end of the agreements for your return to the company.


----------



## Clydeman (Feb 22, 2011)

I guess the bigest factor is the travel time (time away from the family). No amount of money can compensate for this. As the only ME in the company how would you be allowed to travel less? It sounds like if you traveled less they would have to hire another person.

It sounds as though your boss is burying himself in work due to personal issues. But at 64 how much longer would he work?

The biggest issue is that they are not living up to what they stated originally (6-8 weeks of travel). Even that amount seems like a lot to me, 150 days a year is insane. I was going to say that your compensation seems decent for your age, but when factoring in 150 days a year of travel I am not so sure. How do you place a value on time away from the family (I have a two year old as well).

Sit down with your boss (and or) management and explain your frustrations. Try to get something in writting (which they probably will not do).


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 22, 2011)

DynaMechEng said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > DynaMechEng said:
> ...


If you havent already, I'd really talk to your boss about having greater responsibility. Make sure that when you tell him you want more responsibility, dont give him the idea that you want more work to do. Make it known that you want to be in a leadership position and if that's not possible then you need to tell him that you're not really satisfied where you are now. If he's not receptive, I'd say it's about time to start tossing that resume around and see what fish start biting. If you get some good interest and/or some offers, I'd start negotiating with your current employer if you're really interested in staying there. Since there's no promise of you ever getting your boss' job, I wouldn't feel there's any reason to stay.


----------

